# LED mood Lighting



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is the Red LED lighting I've added to the back of the vehicle.
You can get any color, and color changing, even IR, but I prefer red because it's best for night vision.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerating_dark_adaptation_in_humans#Red_Lights_and_Lenses









Behind the sunroof the head liner has an upward slant that is perfect for a light bar.

















Got the track to hold the LED tape on Amazon 3.3ft/1m Aluminum U-Shape Channel for LED Strip Lights w/ Arc-Shape White Cover U05 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M92IDZ6/?tag=ubne0c-20










I already had a 15ft spool of Red LEDs from other projects that I stuck into the track and ran the wires down
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EKEODA0/?tag=ubne0c-20
*Infrared available Too!*









Switches on the center console below the shifter next to my leg. Also from Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I5G7PY0/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

This project made the drunks feel special (party light), and lets my cheaper dash camera record everything in the back seat!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

That's a bit bright and evident from outside. Wouldn't cops say something about this being red as it could be a distraction , similar to putting red or blue under a car depending on the color used by police?

Im considering blue mood lighting by the floor board


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> That's a bit bright and evident from outside. Wouldn't cops say something about this being red as it could be a distraction , similar to putting red or blue under a car depending on the color used by police?
> 
> Im considering blue mood lighting by the floor board


I don't think so, because they let limos do the same thing. And the law states only Red or yellow may lights may be visible from the rear, white when reversing. Only white illumination and yellow indicators in front. The interior LED bar is angled reward behind the sunroof tunnel. So even if I got pulled over, it's only visible from behind at a low sight line, and I have many laws printed in my vehicle for Police harassment when Uber driving.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> I don't think so, because they let limos do the same thing. And the law states only Red or yellow may lights may be visible from the rear, white when reversing. Only white illumination and yellow indicators in front. The interior LED bar is angled reward behind the sunroof tunnel. So even if I got pulled over, it's only visible from behind at a low sight line, and I have many laws printed in my vehicle for Police harassment when Uber driving.


Hmmm its the only white and yellow front that concerns me as you clearly took a picture from outside in front of the vehicle and it is blaring red, not sudtle at all. Remember though, limos have that thick divider that blocks out light from the driver compartment from the passenger compartment and laws apply differently because they have commercial licenses....

If cops don't harass you that's the important thing. How do passengers react to mood lighting? I want to do a blur floorboard and for similar reasons, would help with dash cam vision


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I've been looking for IR lights for my dash cam. But have been reading different things about being able to use IR (ie. cam needs IR lense, or not, special IR processor, etc). My dash cam video is useless at night, even with the dome LED lights on, but the audio is good.

Your setup looks good, and I hope you'll write up a tutorial with a list of hardware you used.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Hmmm its the only white and yellow front that concerns me as you clearly took a picture from outside in front of the vehicle and it is blaring red, not sudtle at all. Remember though, limos have that thick divider that blocks out light from the driver compartment from the passenger compartment and laws apply differently because they have commercial licenses....
> If cops don't harass you that's the important thing.


That's technically from the dash camera inside. It's not as obvious standing up (above the roof line) outside the vehicle.
I'm confident it would be a fix-it-ticket. No misdemeanor or civil infraction law.
So far they've left me alone, last 6 months.


steveK2016 said:


> How do passengers react to mood lighting? I want to do a blur floorboard and for similar reasons, would help with dash cam vision


Drunk ones and sober PAX going to a party love it, they want more and color changing. It's the Party Lights!

Non party PAX think I'm a higher level of professional Uber driver and they can work in the back, see in their bags, etc. Never gotten negative feedback!

They do make IR LEDs on a similar tape you could install in the track. It would be almost invisible, just that faint glow in total darkness. If your camera sensor picks up IR it's an option. My camera did not, I tested it before this project.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

DocT said:


> I've been looking for IR lights for my dash cam. But have been reading different things about being able to use IR (ie. cam needs IR lense, or not, special IR processor, etc). My dash cam video is useless at night, even with the dome LED lights on, but the audio is good.
> 
> Your setup looks good, and I hope you'll write up a tutorial with a list of hardware you used.


Test your camera by filming other IR cameras, you should get a white out as the LEDs blind the sensor. Mine could not pickup IR light.

I'll add links to the items, most are easily accessible by searching Amazon's website


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Fireguy50 .


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

DocT said:


> I've been looking for IR lights for my dash cam. But have been reading different things about being able to use IR (ie. cam needs IR lense, or not, special IR processor, etc). My dash cam video is useless at night, even with the dome LED lights on, but the audio is good.
> 
> Your setup looks good, and I hope you'll write up a tutorial with a list of hardware you used.


My setup might be a little easier for you:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-tried-a-sima-sl-100ir-light-for-their-dashcam.70530/


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Fireguy50 please can you take a pic of your LED mount from inside the cabin with the power OFF when possible? Wish to see how it look in the daytime and how you routed the wire for the power & ground...

Thnx


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mark Johnson said:


> Fireguy50 please can you take a pic of your LED mount from inside the cabin with the power OFF when possible? Wish to see how it look in the daytime and how you routed the wire for the power & ground...
> 
> Thnx


Well now I have to take the lens off, and show my proprietary secrets.  Don't be mad it it's not as glamorous as expected!  Nor is the camera angles are terrible, it's hard to get the camera back far enough and focus, basiclly the camera is on the seat shooting up, I can't see what I'm shooting until the picture is taken, lots of redo's


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Well now I have to take the lens off, and show my proprietary secrets.  Don't be mad it it's not as glamorous as expected!  Nor is the camera angles are terrible, it's hard to get the camera back far enough and focus, basiclly the camera is on the seat shooting up, I can't see what I'm shooting until the picture is taken, lots of redo's


Got ya... No prob!


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> That's technically from the dash camera inside. It's not as obvious standing up (above the roof line) outside the vehicle.
> I'm confident it would be a fix-it-ticket. No misdemeanor or civil infraction law.
> So far they've left me alone, last 6 months.
> 
> ...


I know it a few months old post but when you test the IR LED, did you get one with correct frequency?

Most today surveillance cameras uses IR with a frequency at 850nm. There are IR illuminator with 850nm at 12 volt but don't go overboard with it. Too much IR can wash out video like if someone was shining a bright light into your face.

Bill


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Well now I have to take the lens off, and show my proprietary secrets.  Don't be mad it it's not as glamorous as expected!  Nor is the camera angles are terrible, it's hard to get the camera back far enough and focus, basiclly the camera is on the seat shooting up, I can't see what I'm shooting until the picture is taken, lots of redo's


I am looking at placing the same channeling in my Suburban. How did you mount it to the headliner?


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

Bumping this up because no of my threads I saved are showing up and I'm trying to find the correct lighting for my GoPro Hero 4 Silver. Also Fireguy50 I couldn't find your post on your setup either I know you had a thread setup just for that so if you could add it I would appreciate it.


----------

